

StubHub Hacked, User Data Lost - ricberw

Just recieved this email. Might want to change passwords if you have an account. Could just be me, but I&#x27;ll bet this is more widespread (my password was 26 characters long and not the same for any other site).<p>Dear Richard,
Your StubHub account appears to have been compromised, and someone used it to list tickets that you did not authorize. These sales have been cancelled. The account was not charged. You will not be held responsible for any unauthorized use made with this account. You do not need to worry about your credit card that is stored on file; it is not possible to view the full credit card number, even in your own account.
If you use this email and password combination for any other sites, we recommend that you change those passwords as well. It is not likely that those accounts are in danger in any way, but we feel prudence is the best course of action in this matter.
As a precaution your password has been reset. Please use the ?Forgot Password? link on the log-in page. This will send an email with instructions and a link on how to update your password on the account. Should you have further questions please feel free to contact Customer Service or email the Trust and Safety department directly at TrustandSafety@StubHub.com.
Also, if you received any suspicious looking emails that you believe may have triggered your account to be compromised, please forward them to safety@stubhub.com. We also advise to run a full virus scan on your computer to ensure there is no mal-ware installed, as this is one of the more common ways this type of information is compromised.
Sincerely,
StubHub Trust &amp; Safety
======
ScottWhigham
Are you certain the email is actually from stubhub? I can't find any other
news reporting this, thus the most logical conclusions are either that (a)
this is phishing, or (b) somehow you have a problem on your computer that led
to your password being compromised. At this point, with no publicly available
stubhub comment, I don't know that this email is proof that "Stubhub has been
hacked" is it?

------
ig1
As they point out in the email "We also advise to run a full virus scan on
your computer to ensure there is no mal-ware installed, as this is one of the
more common ways this type of information is compromised"

